# هي تطل على البحر الأبيض المتوسط



## A-class-act

هي تطل علي البحر الابيض المتوسط
I want to know what do  تطل mean?
I used to think that toutil is used for only persons,like when a person toutil from a window,I found toutil here هي تطل علي البحر الابيض المتوسط a bit odd.


----------



## Josh_

Well, without any other information it is unclear if the هي in your sentence is referring to a person or an object.  At any rate, the verb, along with the accompanying preposition على, can be used with objects as well as people, as far as I'm aware.  So if هي is not referring to a person then it may be referring to an object such as a window or an apartment:

تطل النافذة/الشقة على البحر الابيض المتوسط.ـ
_The window/apartment looks out upon the Mediterranean (i.e. has a view of the Mediterranean)._


----------



## AndyRoo

تطل علي  means "overlooks" or "looks out onto". So it could be describing a city which overlooks the Mediterranean. It's not an uncommon expression.


----------



## A-class-act

Sorry,Josh if my post wasn't clear I was talking about Algeria,I've found it in the geographical part,I'm half-breed and I was curious about my Algerian part.Thank you Andy .


----------



## Josh_

Oh, no need to apologize, I was pointing out that the sentence by itself gave no indication of what or who تطل refers to.  If my post came across a bit curt than I should be the one to apologize.  I did not mean it to sound that way.  So the sentence means that Algeria overlooks the Mediterranean.

On a completely different note, I feel strongly compelled to point out (in case you don't know) that the term "half-breed" is a pejorative term used to describe a biracial person, most specifically someone who is part Native American and part white from European heritage.  It is not normally applied to other racial combinations.  The better terms to use are 'biracial' or 'multiracial', or more causally, just 'half Algerian' or 'part Algerian', in your case.


----------



## Faylasoof

All of the above as well as <it faces ...>:

هي تطل علي البحر الابيض المتوسط = It (feminine) faces the Mediterranean


----------



## Haroon

What about ; It lies on the Mediterranean !


----------



## A-class-act

Merci beaucoup beaucoup pour l'explication de "half breed",I was wondering for a while about how to say "métise" in Englsih,and here's the help coming with a big ease.
I was confused since that toutil is used often with people,and found it used with a country gave me the feel that I didn't get the word very well.
many thanks for you all for the responces.


----------



## ayed

See Algeria map تطل الجزائر على البحر الأبيض المتوسط 
http://media.maps.com/magellan/Images/ALGERI-W1.gif


----------



## A-class-act

J'ai parlé de l'Algérie,mais merci quand même Ayed.


----------



## cherine

A-class-act said:


> J'ai parlé de l'Algérie,mais merci quand même Ayed.


Non, tu as parlé du verbe تطل et il t'a donné un exemple.

Et ce n'est pas très gentil de répondre en français à quelqu'un qui ne le parle pas.


----------



## A-class-act

Oui c'est vrai ,mais toutil était a propos de l'Algérie.


----------



## Josh_

I just realized (something I should have realized earlier) that we are talking about geography here, and not views of the sea from some vantage point.  In that case, either Faylasoof's or Haroon's suggestions would be appropriate.  I personally would use "lies on," or maybe "is located on":

_Algeria lies on the Mediterranean.  
Morocco lies on the the Mediterranean Sea and the Atlantic Ocean._


----------



## ayed

I corrected the link I provided.It is Algeria map not Moroccan one.
It is just as what Josh confirmed..
Thanks a lot, Josh.You woke me up to Algeria.Yes, it lies on(tuTill)


----------



## A-class-act

Thanks a lot.


----------



## zooz

A bit off-topic. I remember once I read that البحر الابيض المتوسط is incorrect and rather a common mistake. The proper name of the Mediterranean Sea should be البحر المتوسط 

Someone needs to confirm that though


----------



## Haroon

zooz said:


> A bit off-topic. I remember once I read that البحر الابيض المتوسط is incorrect and rather a common mistake. The proper name of the Mediterranean Sea should be البحر المتوسط
> 
> Someone needs to confirm that though


 
I agree, and it is on-core topic. This wrong name الأبيض  may have emerged as contrast to The Red Sea.


----------

